# Water "Squeaking" in Line



## CallMeVilla (Jun 22, 2012)

Oddly, our house has developed the strangest thing.  It is only 12 years old and has worked flawlessly.  BUT, this week we began hearing a sound, like a squeak, when the water is turned off at the faucets inside.

It is not the typical water hammer which sounds like banging pipes.

The cause?  You best guesses invited.

Best solution?

Install a anti-water hammer device near the inlet from the street?

All my years . . . and I have never heard one like this.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 22, 2012)

Check the toilets, I had one that topped up the tank every time a faucit was turn off and as it only opened the valve a little it squeeked. It took weeks to find it because it was in the basement and not used often. You had to be in the room when it happened.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 28, 2012)

A plumber friend of mine was just telling me about spending 6 hours looking for a squeek in pipes. They found the cause was crude stuck in the main shut off valve.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Neal  . . . I talked to a plmbing parts supplier too.  He agreed the problem is a failing pressure control valve.  We live in a hard water area.  I'll cycle the shut off valve a few times to see if I can clear any crud.  If not, I will replace the valve.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, what I did worked  . . .  I cycled the gate valve (original construction) a few times and I turned the control bolt on the pressure regulator in and out a couple of times.

Wherever the crud was causing an issue, it stopped.  No more "squeaking" in the lines  . . .


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 15, 2012)

And the packing didn't leak? NICE!! Just don't forget, that crud went somewhere. Oh, and I didn't mean you Oldog....
Don't forget to clean out the airators at your faucets, those screens may get plugged up.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 15, 2012)

inspectorD said:


> And the packing didn't leak? NICE!! Just don't forget, that crud went somewhere. Oh, *and I didn't mean you Oldog*....
> Don't forget to clean out the airators at your faucets, those screens may get plugged up.



Hey....I resemble that...wait, what?


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jul 15, 2012)

OH, I did get a crusty something in my coffee this morning  . . . maybe????  :0)


----------



## nealtw (Jul 15, 2012)

Great; Villa, When ever you post a smile it dosn't show up, Scroll down to posting rules and see if smiles are turned on. If not sum one should be able to help you turn it on.


----------

